# Can anyone recommend the best horse insurance company to use?



## lou123 (24 March 2014)

Hi we are getting a pony on loan for my daughter and I need to insure him. Are there any companies I near to stay away from apart from e&l? 
Thanks


----------



## PennyBlack5 (24 March 2014)

Hi, I'm with NFU and although they are a little more expensive they are very good.  I think it's worth the piece of mind in case you ever do need to make a claim.


----------



## EmmaC78 (26 March 2014)

I am with Scottish Equestrian Insurance and have been for many years and they have been fine.  I have also had a policy with Petplan and they paid out no problem but they were a lot more expensive.


----------



## Shay (27 March 2014)

It might be easier to stick with the company he is currently insured with - especially if he is veteran.  If it helps we're with KBIS - largely because we get as discount as BS members.  We were SEIB before.  We've never had to make a claim so I can't comment on customer service etc.


----------



## lou123 (30 March 2014)

Thanks for your help. Went with Scottish equestrian in the end.


----------

